# The Scariest and Funnest Halloween Event In The Country Opens Soon!



## dangerrunguy (May 23, 2007)

The greatest Halloween event in the nation is now on the horizon. We are within a month of the Danger Run’s opening night. We recently finished writing all the clues and we will be driving courses yet again this Friday and Saturday night. So, if you happen to see us out and about with our dome light on, give us a honk! ) The clues this year are cram packed with twists and turns and are sure to be a fun challenge. Don’t worry, we didn’t make them impossible…just close! Kidding! However, I’d be lying if I said they were all easy. So, bring your thinking caps so that you can find your way along our creepy roads to 2 scary haunted houses and win the BIG MONEY!

Additionally, all of our print ads have been sent to the printers. I doubt that most of you know this, but the Danger Run distributes over half of a million flyers and tray liners. That doesn’t even count the thousands of postcards we send out! Or the posters! Anyway, once the printed materials are completed, we will be sending them out to all of our sponsors. So make sure to keep an eye out at DQ Grill & Chill, Dominos, Lowes, & Speedway for all the additional info you’re looking for! If for nothing else, the ads are pretty snazzy this year and you should definitely swing by and pick one up just to take a gander at it. Make sure to give us some feedback about it if you think about it!

In other news, the 2 haunted houses are looking great! If either of them opened today, you would have an amazing show. I can’t wait to see what they both look like completely finished. They are both entirely different styles of haunted houses and they are both oozing with fear. I have been a haunted house goer for many years (not to mention a haunt designer!) and I truly think that these haunts are 2 of the VERY BEST haunted houses in the Louisville area. Combining them both in one night along with the ghost run I will be surprised if you make hit home with dry pants! It is going to be a heck of a terrifying show and we are sure that you will have more fun at our Halloween event than any other attraction in town.

Finally, for those of you that are reading this article and wondering “What the hell is the Danger Run?” please be sure to see our website @ Kentucky and Southern Indiana's Premier Halloween Ghost Run Including Two Haunted Houses! - Danger Run. Until then, the Danger Run is a Halloween ghost run game that you play in your car with your friends and/or family. You can start from any of our 3 convenient locations at Lowes Home Improvement Warehouse on Hurstbourne Pkwy in East Louisville, Veterans Parkway in Southern Indiana, and Dixie Hwy in West Louisville. You can start anytime between 7pm – 11pm on Fridays and Saturdays starting Sept. 26, 2008 thru Oct. 25, 2008. When you start, we will give you a booklet of clues which you have to solve while you drive to find your way along some of Kentuckiana’s spookiest roads to 2 of the areas scariest haunted houses which are included with your admission!

Also included, you will receive free food from DQ Grill & Chill to please your tummy, free plastic vampire fangs to fend off monsters, and for those of you that have 4 or more people in your vehicle, and you will get free gas for your trip! That’s right; the Danger Run will throw in enough gas to cover your drive on the run so that you can have an entire night of Halloween entertainment without worrying about food, scariness, or the price of gas! It is literally the entire package of necessities for a SCARY night on the town! You get all of this for less than $15 per person!! That’s the most affordable Halloween event in the Ville!

If that weren’t all, you also have your chance at winning thousands of dollars in CASH PRIZES! If you master the Danger Run, then you and your friends will be getting a load of MONEY! What more could you ask for out of a Halloween event?!

So, make sure to check out our website for all the details! Can’t wait to see you on the Danger Run, The Most Fun You’ve Ever Had In Your Car!

Look for us on Louisvillemojo Too!
Louisville Mojo: Louisville People, Louisville Personal Ads And Singles - Make new friends today!


----------

